# 1920's Elgin Moto



## RustyHornet (Oct 27, 2014)

Hello, just got my first moto bike last week and I'd like some help determining the year and manufacturer of the frame. I've done a little bit of research and it seems like it could be anywhere in the 25-29 range. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



























Thanks, Jon


----------



## Oldnut (Oct 28, 2014)

*Motobike*

Sweet bike with the early style chainring 24-25


----------



## Joe Hargis (Oct 28, 2014)

*Fauber chain ring*

Looks like someone was a lil tipsy while stamping the serial number .... nice ride


----------



## Waterland (Oct 28, 2014)

It's later than '25, the New Departure Model C hub was produced from 1927 to 1933.  That style chainring was used on Elgins up until around 1930.  I'm going to say yours is probably a '29 or '30.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 28, 2014)

Since that C hub began in 1927, my best estimate would be 27-30. Love the serial # !!!!


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys. The fella I bought it from thought 25-26. I was doing my own research and found out about the C hub first being advertised in '27. The '24s I found have the bottle cap head badge where mine is screwed in. Also I'm not seeing my paint scheme show up till around '26. I've also read that these frames were built by Excelsior of Michigan City, IN, can anyone confirm?

Jon


----------

